# unicycles!



## bruno (Nov 21, 2006)

anybody got one? can ya ride it? dang, they're hard to ride! i got dinged up shins and ankles to show for it! i'm gonna ride that thing though!:flag:   :smash: :beer:  :dunce:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

Bruno, you're a sick puppy. Dig up the skis already!


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 21, 2006)

Nah, I'm from Utah, I only ride polycycles


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 27, 2007)

cbcbd said:


> Nah, I'm from Utah, I only ride polycycles



Heh...


----------

